# Duyuru > Misyonerlik Faliyetleri >  Işık Evleri'nden Abi-Abla Evleri'ne!

## bozok

*Işık Evleri’nden Abi-Abla Evleri’ne!*


*Mustafa Mutlu* 
*gazetevatan.com* 
*24.08.2008* 



Abi evleri güzeldir... Hele abinizle sıcak bir dostluk kurmayı da başarmışsanız, tadına doyum olmaz onun evinde içeceğiniz bir bardak sıcak çayın.

Abla evleri de bir başkadır... Başınızı dizine koyup kapatırsınız gözlerinizi, onun yumuşacık elleri saçlarınızda dolaşırken...

Bugün İstanbul başta olmak üzere bütün büyükşehirlerimizde* “organize”* Abi Evleri açılıyor...

Tabii Abla Evleri de!

*“Organize”* diyorum çünkü bu organizasyonu Fethullah Gülen cemaati yapıyor!

Belki *“Abi Evleri”* ya da *“Abla Evleri”* olarak ilk kez duyuyorsunuz ama, *“Işık Evleri”* dersem anlayacaksınız neden söz ettiğimi!

Nur Tarikatı mensuplarının kurduğu *“Işık Evleri”* hakkında basında fazlaca haber çıkınca, isimleri değiştirilmiş olay bundan ibaret!

üzellikle Anadolu’da ya da büyük kentlerin varoşlarında yaşayan yoksul ailelerin çocuklarına kanca atıyor tarikat...

Tabii mazeretleri hazır:

*“Dershanedeki dersler çocuğun sınavlara hazırlanmasına yetmiyor. Bu evlerde kalırsa, yüzde 100 başarılı olacaktır. Hem de ücretsiz!”* 


***


Elbette ders de yapılıyor bu evlerde... Ne de olsa ailelere verilen bir* “başarı”* sözü var!

Ama asıl aktivite Nur Tarikatı’nın ilkelerini o genç beyinlere kazıma amacı taşıyan* “sohbet”*ler...

Ve başlangıçta asla* “zorunlu”* tutulmayan beş vakit namaz!

üocuklar yeni girdikleri bu ortama uyum sağlamak için tarikatın gazetelerini, dergilerini ezberliyor, başta* “Nur Risaleleri”* olmak üzere ücretsiz verilen kitapları okuyor.

Ortalama iki yıl süren* “ev kardeşliği”*nden sonra da tarikatın sıkı bir müridi olarak *“hayata”* atılıyor!


***


Durup dururken aklıma gelmedi bu evler!

CHP İstanbul Gaziosmanpaşa İlçe Başkanlığı, 18 Ağustos 2008’de Gaziosmanpaşa Cumhuriyet Başsavcılığı’na suç duyurusunda bulunarak, ilçedeki *“Abi-Abla Evleri”*nin listesini verdi.* “Laiklik karşıtı din eğitimi”* yapıldığını öne sürerek, kapatılmalarını ve yöneticileri hakkında yasal işlem yapılmasını istedi.

Aynı dilekçeler İçişleri Bakanlığı’na, İstanbul Valiliği’ne ve Gaziosmanpaşa Kaymakamlığı’na da gönderildi.

şimdi hep birlikte sonucu bekleyeceğiz...

Eğer devlet, bu *“tarikat yuvaları”*na göz yummaya devam ederse...

*“Laiklik karşıtı eylemlerin odağı”* olmaktan sabıkalı iktidarın,* “Biz aslında laikiz”* diye kendisini savunması da olanaksız hale gelmeyecek mi?

***


*GüNüN SORUSU* 

Hep aşırı dinciler saldıracak değil ya Kıbrıslı ırkçı Rumlar da Atatürk büstüne saldırmış...

İyi de... 

Aşırı dincilerin,* “Rum dölü”* diye küfrettikleri Atatürk hakkında, ırkçı Rumlarla aynı nefreti paylaşmaları kaderin tuhaf bir oyunu değil mi?


***


Allahsız, komünist! 

Aslında bu iki sözcüğe eklenen bir sözcük daha var ama ayıp olmasın diye başlığa yazmadım:

*“İ.ne!”* 

Ne zaman “dinin ticarete, siyasete, spora alet edilmesi”ni eleştirmeye kalksak, bizim gibi düşünmeyenler, telefon açıp ya da bilgisayar başına oturup bu saygı (!) dolu ifadeleri arka arkaya sıralıyor:

*“Allahsız, komünist, i.ne!”* 

Nesiller değişiyor, gençler büyüyüp dede oluyor bu hakaret değişmiyor, gelişmiyor.

Bir tek Türkiye İşçi Partisi’nin Meclis’e girdiği yıllarda, kendilerine göre olağanüstü sayılabilecek bir “yaratıcılık”la,* “Tip, tip tipsizler... Allahsız komünistler”* diye değiştirmişlerdi, o kadar...

Sonra TİP devri bitti, slogan eski haline döndü...


***


*“Benim yazdıklarımın Allahsızlıkla, komünistlikle ya da eşcinsellikle ne gibi bir ilişkisi var”* diye bile soramıyorsunuz! üünkü dinlemiyorlar...

Hani demokrattı bunlar? 

Hani gerçek demokrasilerde inanç özgürlüğü kadar, inanmama özgürlüğüne de saygı duyulurdu?

Hani komünistlik suç olarak görülmekten çıkmış, Türkiye Komünist Partisi’nin kurulmasına bile izin verilmişti?

Hani cinsel tercihlere karışılamazdı? 

Hani kimse kimseye, dini, ırkı, cinsiyeti ve düşüncesi yüzünden hakaret edemezdi?


***


Yenileyin kendinizi beyler, geliştirin!

Ya da ateizmi, komünizmi, eşcinselliği öğrenin...

Bize hakaret edeceksiniz diye, neden durdukları yerde o insanların günahlarını alıyorsunuz? 

...

----------

